# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Insera NYX 24 maastopyörä

## Fillaristi37

Onko kokemuksia Insera NYX 24 -maastopyörästä? Hinta näkyisi olevan 549 e. Jotkut kaupat mainostavat nuorten maastopyöränä, miksihän näin kun runkokoakin saa 21-tuumaisena?

----------


## nure

https://www.baiks.fi/insera-nyx-27-5-24-v.html Tuotako tarkoitat?

----------


## Fillaristi37

Tarkennuksena vielä siis Insera NYX 24-vaihteinen 29" pyörillä. Samaisesta kaupasta kyllä.

----------


## nure

Ei jatkoon, alakastin osat, kertakäyttö kammet, luokaton keula ja painava, ei hintansa väärti. Kannattaa katsella vaikka käytettyjä, tuolla rahalla voi saada huomattavasti laadukkaamman.

----------

